# Hyde Falls, Hyde - June 2012



## PaulPowers (Jun 14, 2012)

Hyde Falls

First Discovered by Nckt & Dan Helsing

I started off at the infall and expected it to be a nice little stroll down the infall then over to the outfall for the view from the bottom.

what no one seems to have mentioned are the waist deep pools, yup I got a soaking.

The sound at the top of the falls was immense 













And then the outfall for the rest






This is where the pools got really deep (if you want to get really odd looks jump on a bus with waders)











On the way out this side pipe that had a bit of water coming out on the way in really started pouring water out which had a smell of chlorine


----------



## onthebusescrazy (Jun 14, 2012)

Brillant Report Paul Thank you Great pictures too


----------



## King Al (Jun 14, 2012)

Great report and pics Paul, pic 5 is awesome


----------



## godzilla73 (Jun 14, 2012)

Yep - awesome pics again PP. I don't know how you do it!
GDZ


----------



## flyboys90 (Jun 15, 2012)

Amazing pics,thanks for sharing.


----------



## kevsy21 (Jun 15, 2012)

Nice underground work.


----------



## TeeJF (Jun 15, 2012)

I like the pix. The long exposures make the waterfalls look cool!


----------



## prettyvacant71 (Jun 16, 2012)

really awesome pics!! Im gona have to have a go at this wen i grow sum bollox...shut up SK
Did u take sum tee lites down there wiv u!! How did u get that shot?? Very coo indeed!


----------



## Sshhhh... (Jun 16, 2012)

Pic 5 is fantastic! The first one is beautiful aswell


----------



## PaulPowers (Jun 16, 2012)

prettyvacant71 said:


> really awesome pics!! Im gona have to have a go at this wen i grow sum bollox...shut up SK
> Did u take sum tee lites down there wiv u!! How did u get that shot?? Very coo indeed!



yeah took a bag of one hundred candles with me

This was the test pic when I was setting up the torches


----------

